# Roma Previsão 28 Nov a 02 de Dez.



## Redfish (23 Nov 2009 às 23:25)

Boas

Aproveitando as viagens Low Cost da EasyJet vou passar uns dias a Roma

Pelas ultimas previsões parece-se que o tempo vai ficar instavel e com chuva 

Contudo qual ao vossa analise ás ultimas previsoes  para as datas apontadas nomeadamente quando á precipitação e temperatura?.

Obg


----------

